# Tango time



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

butter would'nt melt  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Shame he hasnt settled very well :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Shame he hasnt settled very well :lol:


I know its all very sad  :lol:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What a poppet! But look at those 'plates of meat' , he's gonna be a big 'un!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What a stunner!!


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

aw so gorgeous.love the hairy tips of his ears.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwwwww, DB, he is a real little beaut!! :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a handsome young chap :thumbup:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hes so sweet :001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Wow what a gorgeous babypawz.He looks so settled and happy :thumbup:

:scared: Hey Bro,datz one seriously cute dude,Hez gonna steal all the girlz :scared:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awww so cute :thumbup:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww!!!! Look at his little pink paw pads!! I love him!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hes an absolute stunner :001_wub: 

The pics are fab, Im loving the first one :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh how I would love to pop that goegeous little man in my light tent and take lots and lots of shots 

He is flipping beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone he is a little #***# :lol:



Aurelia said:


> Oh how I would love to pop that goegeous little man in my light tent and take lots and lots of shots
> 
> He is flipping beautiful! :001_wub:


If you can get a decnt pic of a soggy kitten  be my guest pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

He is one handsome chap 

How are the others coping with him? Any photos of him sleeping?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> He is one handsome chap
> 
> How are the others coping with him? Any photos of him sleeping?  :lol: :lol:


The rest are keeping an eye on him from the comfort of dry places at the mo  he's just jumped into the bath bath :yikes: twice :yikes: :yikes: :incazzato: so got to go & mop up everywhere again  & hang him out to dry  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww his gorge!!


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Love him! 
What a beautiful cat, and fantastic ear tufts!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> butter would'nt melt  :lol: :lol: :lol:


He's a little poser already :thumbup: Gorgeous boy :001_tt1:


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

He is so beautiful! You get lovely pictures!
Every time I try to get some of these 2 they are off lol


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A natural born poser! So, fits right in with the rest of your MC family! 

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwww that is lush :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Abcynthia said:


> He is so beautiful! You get lovely pictures!
> Every time I try to get some of these 2 they are off lol


Velcro  :lol:



hobbs2004 said:


> A natural born poser! So, fits right in with the rest of your MC family!
> 
> Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


I'l say :crazy: :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Nah DB - looks definitely unhappy to me :frown2: Rather than trying to drown the poor mite repeatedly  why don't you give me your address and I'll rescue him from you?:thumbsup:.................. :ihih::001_tt1:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

He's gorgeous!! I have that cat tree too, Wolfie has already had the tail off the little pop out mouse


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nothing I can say, he's tooooooo lovely!!!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Can I take him home, please?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I love his ears  I never see ginger cats around here.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Can I take him home, please?


You may change your mind if you see him bouncing around off everything :crazy: is current ambition is to get in the loo :eek6: you'd have thought he would have had enough of water after is soaking adventure in the bath the other day  :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> You may change your mind if you see him bouncing around off everything :crazy: is current ambition is to get in the loo :eek6: you'd have thought he would have had enough of water after is soaking adventure in the bath the other day  :lol:


We have one of them. Except she is 9 months old & as soon as she is in contact with water runs away but desperate to get in the loo at the moment! :lol:

I still want him. Something about Coonie boys. :thumbup:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

What a handsome fella! Love the name.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

goodness there must be something about red coonies lately lol


----------

